# toddler w/history of prematurity



## kabrodie (Apr 6, 2010)

We have two opinions on what code to use on a facility claim (UB) for a toddler (2yo) admitted for GI problems that the physician associates to his extreme prematurity.  Some people say 765.2x, others V21.3x.  Since this is removed from the neonatal period I'm leaning toward the V code but the others are persuasive.  Thoughts?
thanks


----------



## mbarber (Apr 8, 2010)

*correct*

I looked it up as well and I would go with the V code.


----------



## Nkeith (May 6, 2015)

kabrodie said:


> We have two opinions on what code to use on a facility claim (UB) for a toddler (2yo) admitted for GI problems that the physician associates to his extreme prematurity.  Some people say 765.2x, others V21.3x.  Since this is removed from the neonatal period I'm leaning toward the V code but the others are persuasive.  Thoughts?
> thanks


I think you would code the 765.2X the V code is for patients that no longer have Condition but may manifest the Consequence's of it.   
See AHA 2009 first issue Title : Use of Perinatal Codes (765.1X and 765.2S) beyond 28 weeks. Question:

A two-year-old child who was born with underdeveloped lungs secondary to premature birth is being seen for a respiratory illness. In addition to the respiratory illness, the physician recorded, “ex-26 week preemie” in the diagnostic statement. How should this be coded?

Answer:

Assign the appropriate code for the respiratory illness as the first-listed diagnosis. Assign code 765.23, 25-26 completed weeks of gestation, as an additional diagnosis to indicate that the child was born at 26 weeks. Codes from Chapter 15 should be assigned when the provider has indicated that prematurity is a contributing condition, even though the baby is not still premature at the time of the current encounter.


----------

